# It's Sunday what schwinn's did we find this week?   WEEKLEY THREAD...



## vintage2wheel (Sep 30, 2012)

Its Sunday what prewar/vintage schwinn bikes/parts/fun stuff did we find this week?

not much for me just another version of the schwinn century badge to add to the colletion.

Post some pics and show us what you got.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 30, 2012)

*New find~ '58 Corvette (is rack & shifter correct?)*

Picked up this nice original paint '58 Corvette yesterday, still has nice Schwinn Westwind tires and grips.
Could not find the rear rack in my Schwinn catalog, but it skips a few years around 1958- it looks odd as it's not level, but lines match those of front rack which I know is correct. Also, the S.A. shifter on bars has the writing upside-down...why? My '67 Breeze has the same shifter but lettering is not upside-down...

Bike came with a non-Schwinn seat so I put this one on that I had laying around- it's probably close to the original I'm guessing, I'm fine with it anyway.

Also, how the heck do you get those old reflective stripes off?? The last Corvette I got had them too, the stainless fenders were pretty hatched on that one tho', so using a razor blade and incurring some light scuffing was fine, but there has got to be a less damaging way to remove them?

Darcie


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 30, 2012)

*corvette*

nice find darcie looks to be in great condition.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 30, 2012)

Try a heat gun on the reflective tap not sure I it will work.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 30, 2012)

how the heck do you get those old reflective stripes off?? [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Darcie, very nice find!!!!!!  You two just keep finding great bikes.  On the reflective strips I would use a good hair dryer on high heat to loosen them and slowly try to peel them off using something really hard plastic with a sharp edge to not scratch the chrome.  Follow up with goo be gone.  Heat gun might get too hot in my opinion if you hold it too close anyway, I usually have better luck with a hair dryer & just keep working at it.
> 
> Gary


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 30, 2012)

There we go I  knew someone that has done it before would help out


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 30, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> There we go I  knew someone that has done it before would help out




It is a painstaking slow process though, I hate those tape strips!!!!!!


----------



## jd56 (Sep 30, 2012)

A few items to add to the list from last week. Last week was a set of 2x2.125 Kenda whitewalls for the Phantom
Stuff for the Corvette...not correct but I wanted a red full size tank and a rear rack with tailight...should be this week. Thanks Frank
Then Pete had a set of NOS red Goodyears that will also look good on the Phantom....hmmm what to do. White or red? I really like the red tires.
Have some great leads on some replacement S7s for the Corvette but, haven't bought them yet. Thanks for all the feedback guys.

Later this week I hope to head to Troxeltown, however I just got a call from work that says I have a Nissan vessel this weekend which could mess things up for the trip.
I'll know for sure by tomorrow Chris....I'll call you. Sorry I missed your call today. The wife and I rode the boardwalk today on our AstroFlites, for the final day of the Neptune Festival.

Oh and Mitch gave me a 60's-70's Huffy foot airpump....cool deal to display. Thanks dude.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 1, 2012)

*Picked up a restored schwinn 1951 panther*

Picture sucks....in person it glows


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 2, 2012)

*wow*



SJ_BIKER said:


> Picture sucks....in person it glows




that paint really pops


----------



## rhenning (Oct 3, 2012)

I added 3 light weights this week.  1986 Prelude.  1978 LeTour III in Pearl Orange.  1964 Varsity.  Actually I have had the Varsity a couple of months but just got it finished.  Roger


----------



## jd56 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> Picked up this nice original paint '58 Corvette yesterday, still has nice Schwinn Westwind tires and grips.
> Could not find the rear rack in my Schwinn catalog, but it skips a few years around 1958- it looks odd as it's not level, but lines match those of front rack which I know is correct. Also, the S.A. shifter on bars has the writing upside-down...why? My '67 Breeze has the same shifter but lettering is not upside-down...
> 
> Bike came with a non-Schwinn seat so I put this one on that I had laying around- it's probably close to the original I'm guessing, I'm fine with it anyway.
> ...




My earlier Schwinns (58 and 59) have the S/A shifter script upside down as well. My later 64 Jag has it's facing the right way so it can be read without turning my head upside down. The printing is different too.
I was told the racks were add-on accessories. I think that's what they said. I do know that they were not tank bikes.

Nice Corvette just the same.

JD


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 3, 2012)

*nice score*



rhenning said:


> I added 3 light weights this week.  1986 Prelude.  1978 LeTour III in Pearl Orange.  1964 Varsity.  Actually I have had the Varsity a couple of months but just got it finished.  Roger




nice Le Tour


----------



## antque (Oct 5, 2012)

*1961 Schwinn Jaguar Mark IV*

Just found this on local Craigs list, All original


----------



## jd56 (Oct 5, 2012)

antque said:


> Just found this on local Craigs list, All original




Nice...how much and where?


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antque (Oct 5, 2012)

the bike was found in Rochester NY, from the original owner, He was asking $650 and I got it for my offer, , I was the only person interested,


----------



## 1959firearrow (Oct 5, 2012)

This is my score for the week! 1949 Arnold Schwinn ACE(I'm the third owner!)I posted a thread on what I did to it before I took the pic. Total frakenstein when I got it, it still is but at least now its a heavyweight again. The guy had some cheapo middleweight tires and middleweight wald fenders(awful looking).


----------

